# Knowing when to put to sleep...



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am going through a difficult decision. 

My 13 year old golden retriever has been having a very hard time getting around due to arthritic hips. She definitely has ups and downs. I thought for sure she would have to be put down yesterday but then today she seemed like her normal self. When it's bad, one leg is completely lame (but then the next day she will be able to get up on her own and even trot around!)She takes rimadyl for the pain. When it's bad, she can't get up even with the towel-technique. So then we can't go outside and she urinates and I come home to her laying in it. It has taken over my life taking care of my elderly companion, I am home alone so I don't have help. I am afraid I will get her outside and I won't be able to get her back in. She also hasn't had a bowel movement for awhile, only diarrhea. She hasn't seemed interested in her food lately but tonight she gobbled it up and was excited about it. I am not keeping her around for selfish reasons (actually it would be more selfish to just put her down to get rid of the stress of trying to care for her), but I love her so much and still see her in happy moments and days like today where she seems back to her normal self, makes me so confused what to do. 
Any help, experience or encouragement appreciated  Thanks


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I like to always put them down before their quality of life suffers. It's hard to know when, and sometimes you end up worrying if they had more good days left in them, but to me it's better to do it a little early than let a dog who has given you so much suffer. 

It's a really hard decision to make, and ultimately you need to listen to your dog. See how many good days there are vs. bad days. If there are more bad days than good, it might be time to think about this difficult step.

HUGS to you. This is a hard situation to be in.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i try to think if it's what I'd want for myself if I was in that condition. 

she'll let you know -- my DH doesn't believe that, but the day he had to put his beloved lab, Sara down he told me how she let him know (cancer). 

so many of us seem to have lost our friend at 13


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The animals I have had to have euthanized were terminal so I have not had to make the decision based on quality of life.

My last golden had liver cancer and it progressed very fast. 6 days from diagnosis to euthanization. I waited one day too long in my opinion now, but at the time I just couldn't do it earlier.

My current old guy is having some definite mobility issues. He also takes rimadyl and all the recommended supplements. He still has a lot of trouble getting around. I don't know what I will do if it progresses to the point your girl is at.

There is a harness you can get that will help you pick her up. Beaushel used it. I'll pm her with this thread address. Maybe she has good advice.

I have no good advice, but my thoughts and prayers are with you. What is your girl's name?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry your girl is having more bad days then good. My Beau really started having mobility issues so I found a great harness that will she can wear 24/7. It is so easy to pick her up without stress to your back or her. It has a soft backing so it wont rub them raw. This is the website www.helpemup.com

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The harness is a great tool. You can also give her Glucosamine supplements that may help, and the is also an injectable medication called Adequan that increases the natural lubrication in joints, it can be a great help.

I have heard it said that you should think about the 3 favorite things she enjoys doing, and if she can't do those three things any longer then it's time. Quality of life is important, if supplements and pain medicine are not giving her consistent quality of life you will know, and she will let you know when it's time.

It's such a very personal decision, and one that is not easy to determine the right time. 13 years or 30 would never be enough time with these beloved companions. My heart goes out to you during this time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been in your shoes before and it is never easy. I really do feel your pain. Your dog will let you know trust me. When the spark is gone from the eyes and the wag from the tail you know they are not in the game anymore. In the end it is only you, with the special bond, that can make the decision that will be right for her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I went through this with my 13 year old great pyrenees a few years ago.

I almost put him down a about 3 months before I actually did, thinking then was the time. He couldn't get up. I was all set to call the vet the next morning, had made arrangements with my sister-in-law to come with me, then around midnight, he started to try to get up. I helped him, and he lasted another three months. They were long months, I had to let him out often, and had to help him up often. I would sleep in the livingroom with him, in case he needed to go out, and clean the mess he left behind him.

The day he went to the bridge, my family and I had at last minute decided to go away. I had cancelled vacation plans because I did not want to leave him. My mother-in-law and brother-in-law said they would stay and watch him. They called me the second day saying he wasn't doing well, and couldn't get up. We were 6 hours away, we drove home knowing this was it. I got home, and there he was on my deck, smiling at me, but his legs were gone. I tried to lift him up as always, there was just no more strength. I knew that was the time. You too will know when it is time.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, thank you all for the support 

I am trying to listen to my girl as much as possible -- but she is a golden, she rarely expresses her pain. She has such a gentle, loving personality (again, she's a golden) and still lives to be petted and just be near me. It seems like the good and bad days are equal with maybe more good days, but when it's bad it's so bad it breaks it my heart. I have a vet appointment tomorrow morning -- I made it 2 days ago thinking I would have to put her down. But now she is doing so well they will probably think I'm crazy for thinking that. The vet will probably also want to take a ton of tests and unfortunately I really don't want to keep doing them (and already had tests done that confirmed arthritis). So now I have this vet appointment and not sure what's going to happen, I know it's ultimately my choice when to let her go but would like some vet input I guess.

I remember seeing a special harness somewhere, thank you for the link! Using the towel is really hard on ME as well as my girl.

I put my last dog down when she was 16 and it was from cancer, so I can relate to you coppers-mom, and I'm so sorry for your losses. With arthritis problems it's hard because my dog seems perfectly happy and herself when she's not having to move anywhere. Thank you all again for your kind words, it means a lot


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I have had to make that choice 5 times in my life. Just let my best friend go several months ago. Not a day goes by that I don't cry inside for him... 

But, to answer your question, you will know. She will pretty much tell you. Caesar looked up at me and I knew in his eyes. I laid on the floor with him his last night. Never slept at all. I loved him and cried like a baby. I petted him and told him how much he meant to me and that I would come at a later time to find him.

I was prepared the next morning... It was still horrible, but I was with him all the way.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

mylissyk -- thank you so much for your reply, you made some interesting points. I definitely agree, 13 or 30 would not be enough time with our beloved dogs. She actually has been on Glucosamine for awhile now. I think last time I was at the vet they injected her with something and it worked wonders. 

cubbysan -- thank you so much for sharing what you went through. These are very long days (and sleepless nights) just caring for her...going potty is the most major headache. I'm glad you knew when it was time and I really hope I do too, thank you


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Last summer when I agonized over this decision for my Maggie, in retrospect I waited too long, waiting for the sign from her. Maggie had bad hips and the arthritis spread up her spine leaving her lame and incontinent. She was 14. We used a harness for a while, tried so many things to make her comfortable the last couple years of her life. I am single, too, and live on the 2nd floor of my townhome so to get her up and down the stairs was very tough. I kept thinking that I was being selfish to not want to continue the struggle up and down the stairs, cleaning up after her incontinence, etc. As I said, I agonized over the decision for a long time.

And again in retrospect, I believe that Maggie put up a strong face and never let me know how badly she was hurting, she didn't want to disappoint me or let me down by showing her discomfort but finally I could see it in her face, her eyes.

And at times I still doubt my decision, especially because when the day came for our appointment, she was able to walk on her own (barely). It was a horrible time of our lives (hers and mine).

And now when I look at photos from the last few months of her life, I see her spirit was gone but I just didn't recognize it at the time.

And just as you are doing, I asked many times how do you know when it's time? Only you know. But as some have said, better to do it a little too soon than too late by making her suffer so much longer.

Hugs to you, I wish you peace in your decision. It is very difficult, I know. And now I'm crying again just thinking about it all. Keep us posted on your thoughts and decisions. We are here to support you. I know this Forum helped me tremendously.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We just went through this with our senior boy Barkley and it was tough. In our case he was a hemangiosarcoma victim but had gone through his intravenous chemotherapy like a true champion. Unfortunately he began to suffer from nosebleeds, causing anemia and his hct levels to plummet and he developed one confirmed total cruciate tear in his rear leg.We suspect his other one gave out the day before we let him go. He was not able to walk without a walk about lift aid, and was having difficulty taking care of his eliminations. His appetite waned. His sibling also gave us subtle signs that he was worried about his big brother. I would never discount signals given between dogs regarding their pain and suffering. 

In our case our decision was a combination of consultations with several of his veterinarians, our own observations and seeing his spark for life go away. He lived and loved to walk and wag his tail and by the end both were gone. At the beginning of his cancer journey I asked his veterinarians to never sugar coat anything and to help us decide when he was ready to give up his fight. They helped us in the end by giving us their opinions on his chances of recovering from each complication, but, the final decision was made by our sweet Barkley, when his sparkle left. It was obvious looking into his eyes. It sure was tough, but in retrospect we know it was his time.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

As a good friend once told me "*that* *final act of kindness is the toughest"* and most of us here have been through it at least once.

With my last Golden, bridge girl Sammie, I knew it was time when her very best friend in the world came over to say hi and dear sweet Sammie didn't have enough energy to even lift her head in acknowledgement. She was almost thirteen years when I let her go. Her quality of life was so poor that I couldn't let it continue. I thought to myself if this were me would I want to continue and as much as I love life I had to answer no.

I went through seven very tough months of seizures, not eating, diarrhea, unable to poop, throwing up, heavy medication, unable to get up on her own at times...she had been diagnosed with an insulinoma a form of pancreatic cancer that lead to extremely low blood sugar levels. I had to feed her every four hours, 24 hours a day, a high protein diet to keep her blood sugar up. If she didn't eat that meant a drop in the blood sugar and increased the possibility of another seizure which I was told she may not come out of...

I decided one day that it was time and made the appointment with the vet...I took her up to our favorite lake where we had spent endless hours fishing, boating and hiking from the time she was nine weeks old. When we got to the lake she was in the back of my car lying down - I'll be ****** if she didn't get up on her own with her tail wagging - we made it another three months before the time came.

Talk with your vet, your friends and loved ones and talk to your dog - look in her eyes...she'll let you know.

My thoughts are with you,

Pete


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is a very hard thing to do, but from my experience, they do let you know, also, when they no longer can do what they love to do, or no longer can eat, it is time.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

While your girl is having good days then i wouldnt put her to sleep. My sister had a cat, he was 18, on five occations they were going to put him to sleep but then he rallied, he ate, purred and did what cats do best. This year he died in his sleep..peacefully!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've been in your shoes before and it is never easy. I really do feel your pain. Your dog will let you know trust me. When the spark is gone from the eyes and the wag from the tail you know they are not in the game anymore. In the end it is only you, with the special bond, that can make the decision that will be right for her.


 Perfectly said .. you will know .. and it is the eyes and expression. When they start looking blank or gazing off into space rather than at you and what they love, it is time. It is actually hard to explain because it is the whole dog as well, but the eyes will never lie. Appetite can be another indicator, but I don't find it as reliable as the eyes, especially if Rimadyl is being used.

Your heart also knows when you listen close.

Good luck to you and remember that it is our final gift and responsibility to the companions we love, to let them go with dignity and grace when it is their time .. as some have said on this board, better a day too early than a day too late. Your pain will continue, but your dog's will not.


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I went through a similar situation last year. Pain Meds, injections, not eating, eating, up, down, and all around for over a year. It was month to month day to day. I was just so unsure of what to do and if it was the right time. I asked so many people and many told me... you will know...(this was my first time dealing with this option) I held out for months and months waiting for that sign and often wondered... was i missing the sign, is my boy suffering, I often prayed to god for him to please not let me miss the sign because in my mind I felt I needed that from my boy in order to have some type of peace with my decision. Well back in Sept. I was planning on going on a girls trip while the hubby stayed at home. As the weeks grew closer to my time of departure, I became anxious about going...I didn't want to leave. What if something happened while I was gone? Well to make a long story short....on the morning of departure I got up extra early so I could spend some cuddle time with my boy and on that morning God answered my prayers....I got the sign! (I weep as I type thinking about this) My boy was 15 1/2 yrs. Everyone kept saying you will know.....your dog will let you know ..and I didn't believe them because it just went on and on.....but they were right! When this devastating chapter closed a beautiful one began with a rescue....he turned 1 yesterday...and I look forward to the 15th!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jjo*

JJO


I don't think your dog always lets you know.
My Hubby Ken and I have been through this difficult decision three times now.
For us, when our Gizmo and Munchkin suddenly could not stand up on their own to go out to the bathroom and did not want to eat or drink water, we made the appointment to have them euthanized. They both were 11-12 years old and had been in declining health for awhile, but the not being able to stand up or walk and not wanting to eat, was literally overnight.
We found out from the vet that Munchkin was in kidney failure (they did a blood test) and we believe our Gizmo may have had a stroke.

We just lost our Snobear in March at age of 10 years 3 mos. He had Hemangiosarcoma (Cancer) which we had no idea he had until he got ill on March 26. We had exploratory surgery on March 27, and they were more than 90% sure that was what it was, and we chose to put him to sleep while Snobear was still under anethesai-anesthesia we got to be with him and hold him.

In all of our cases they were going to have no more quality of like and without question suffering and to what end? 

This is a very personal decision, but if you think your sweetie is having more bad days than good and she isn't enjoying life much anymore, it is time to decide what would be BEST FOR HER.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well as you can see from all the support there really is no wrong answer as to "when". All you can do is what you believe is best for her and your family. And although it may be the single most difficult thing we ever have to do it is at the same time the most loving and caring thing we will also ever do. I wish you the strength to make that decision when the time comes.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm sorry you're going through this. It really is one of the hardest decisions you'll ever have to make. 
I just had to make this decision myself, a few days ago, with my GSD Gunner. He was young and his health just took a sudden turn, so we weren't in any way prepared for it (not that you're _ever_ truly prepared for it.) But I agree with everyone who has said that you'll know. It may not sound like a lot of help and I've always wanted to know HOW I'll know... but trust me, you just do. They tell us when they're ready to go.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry you are facing such a hard decision, and reading through everyone's losses makes my heart break. The only furbaby I ever had to put down from illness wasn't a Golden, or even a dog. But I was distraught. A few months ago, my 6-year-old cat developed shock and hypothermia. It was very sudden and I could not even take her to the vet myself to say goodbye, I believed conciously, that she would come home with my mom. Subconciously though, I knew I couldn't put her through it, and to be brutally honest I couldn't be there because I couldn't see her like that after the haunting images of the last time I saw her in my arms. I honestly will also regret that for the rest of my life.

However, it ultimately is your decision, and I'm so very sorry that you have to make such a harsh one. I am constantly even thinking about how I would cope or handle it when it's Ori's time, and he is so far from it it shouldn't even be in my mind. 

I do however, believe that you will know, and they will tell you. But, if not and it becomes a shock, then you do it out of love and treasure of your baby. I am sending so many hugs and prayers your way right now. Please stay will us. As others have said, we are all here to support you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you and your poor girl. Is there another med to try besides the Rimadyl? that may give her better movement?
I believe dogs do have dignity and you can tell by their faces how they feel when they can't get up to relieve themselves.
After weeks of suffering and going to different vets trying to save him, our Max looked at me with such a sad face (I am crying writing this. The memories are still so painful 11 years later) I knew it was time. I know I would not want to live like that either.
Hopefully since your girl still has some good days, maybe there is an answer to help the bad ones.
God bless you and your dear girl.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, I am overwhelmed with support here and wish I would have joined this forum earlier. You all have provided comfort during this hard time. 

Last night was another difficult night with diarrhea and vomiting in the house. But when I let her outside this morning she got up and basically bolted out the door in her happy way. So now she is laying outside -- she loves being outside more than anything -- before we go to the vet appointment. Between lack of sleep, wanting what's best for my dog, and not knowing if I can even get her in the car, I really still don't know what to do. 

But a lot of you have said things I kind of knew -- but needed to read from other people. The look her in eyes, how she doesn't get as excited anymore, and how we can't do her favorite thing (go on walks) is definitely noticeable. She also has been having diarrhea almost constantly.

Then again, now I just looked out the window and she is walking around fine even without the Rimadyl. She ate a lot yesterday, I just don't know what to do...but you all have been a great support, wow I just can't thank everybody enough. I want to do what's right for my dog, it is very true the final act of kindness is the toughest. I wish more than anything she could die peacefully in her sleep when it really is time, unfortunately so many of us know that's not always the case.

I got her when she was 9 years old after she was retired from a breeder. She lived in horrible conditions and was way over-bred according to the vets. She has had various other problems from her earlier life and I wanted to give her the best possible life of what she has left. She has been such a great companion to me, especially since I'm alone, and I just want to do what is absolutely best for her at all times...especially right now. Thank you all again.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Well as you can see from all the support there really is no wrong answer as to "when". All you can do is what you believe is best for her and your family. And although it may be the single most difficult thing we ever have to do it is at the same time the most loving and caring thing we will also ever do. I wish you the strength to make that decision when the time comes.


This is beautifully said. You can't be wrong on this one, so long as you're trying to make the best decision you can for your dog. We cannot make perfect decisions about life and death, and we cannot predict whether tomorrow will be a better day or a worse one. We make the best decisions we can, and we try to let them go gently. 

Don't worry about robbing her of a few good days by putting her down too early. She's a beloved Golden, so as far as she's concerned, she's had a thousand perfect days with you, and she isn't keeping score. If you feel it might be time to let her go, don't hesitate, and spoil her absolutely rotten in whatever time you have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jjo*

JJO

Maybe the diarhhea is from the Rimadyl?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like she is having a good day today. Could the Rimadyl be causing her stomach issues? My Max couldn't tolerate Rimadyl after a while. maybe try a different med?

As humans playing God (we do this out of love of course) we are bound to have regrets either way. Did I act too soon or too late. Everyone has to make this decision on their own and live with their decision. And the information/medical advice they have at the time.

We had our first golden girl put to sleep at almost 13 when our vet said she had had a stroke. Today and on this forum I have read that it may have been vestibular syndrome for which there is treatment. But apparently our vet did not have that information twenty seven years ago. But I have to live with the fact we may have ended her life too soon.

Talk to your vet about possible better meds for her pain and joints... I am glad she is having a good day today. Hugs to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jjo said:


> I got her when she was 9 years old after she was retired from a breeder. She lived in horrible conditions and was way over-bred according to the vets. She has had various other problems from her earlier life and I wanted to give her the best possible life of what she has left. She has been such a great companion to me, especially since I'm alone, and I just want to do what is absolutely best for her at all times...especially right now. Thank you all again.


How wonderful that you have such a huge heart and could take in an older golden and give her the best years of her life.:smooch:

I've adopted 4 older goldens in the last 8 years and lost the first three in 8 months, 16 months, 2 yrs - 4months. I still have Copper and he was graying when I got him from the shelter5.5 years ago. It is a hard thing to do, but they got some quality time before they left. I'm the one that feels the pain as featherriversam said - they were happy and loving life until the every end.

I don't know how to tell when it is "the time", but I'll keep you and your girl in my heart, thoughts and prayers. Many, many hugs to you both.

I don't know if you told us her name. I'd sure like to know and see a picture if you have one.

There is a lot of information about mobility issues and other problems our older dogs face in the senior section. You might find a browse through those threads informative.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Tippykayak -- thank you for such a great response. My dog's name is Tippy  I feel like I could justify keeping her so that she can have a few good days here and there, which is completely irrational.

I was wondering about the Rimadyl causing the stomach issues as well but she has been on this now since January and didn't have issues until now. I have used Pepto Bismal before with her and that surprisingly helps. But her diet has been full of treats lately because she hasn't been interested in her food, so that has to contribute. I am so glad she ate her food last night. 

I am going to start getting ready to get to the vet, I will keep everything everybody has said on here in mind as well as what our vet says. I really want to do the right thing. Thank you all again for your wonderful support, I was not expecting this response and I am so glad I joined this forum.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for adopting a senior and giving her a better life! Sorry you are going through this.

Vomiting and diarrhea are side effects of NSAID's such as Rimadyl. Personally I would stop giving it, give her system a rest for 7-10 days without it and try another one. There are plenty of NSAID's out there for dogs and they react differently to them. Rimadyl isn't the one and only. IMO there is hope.

I would also start making her food, a bland diet consisting of boiled: rice, chicken, hamburger, liver, turkey, bison, hard boiled eggs, sweet potato, pumpkin, sardines, etc.. That will help with the diarrhea and give her system a break from kibble.

I have been going through a similar issue with Tucker for 5 months. He has severe bone spurs in his elbows, and has shown the sometimes typical wax and wane effect you describe with good and bad days. I know all about not being able to do the walks we once did, and it sucks.

I have tried practically every supplement and never saw anything amazing come from them. Of course that's not to say they don't work, but in severe cases like ours we look to NSAID's. The aspirin didn't do much anymore so we tried Metacam, that didn't do much either. So then we tried Deramaxx and it worked wonders, he got up fast, tugged at the leash etc but after 2 days he was out all morning with diarrhea and blood in his stool. He lost 6-7 lbs in a month

So here's the good news. After cooking for him for 5-6 weeks now his stools are better and he has gained back a 1/2lb and is doing pretty well. During this time he has been off all supplements and isn't the worse for it. I also started him with acupuncture by a vet certified in it and it made a world of difference. I do not think we will ever get back to our regular walking distances of a couple miles a day, but that's OK. He can go on a 1/2 mile walk with no problems now, a huge improvement. He will turn 13 in 11 days.

So my 2 cents is this. Get her off the Rimadyl, feed the boiled diet, and try acupuncture. I sincerely wish you the best, hang in there.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

jjo said:


> Tippykayak -- thank you for such a great response. My dog's name is Tippy  I feel like I could justify keeping her so that she can have a few good days here and there, which is completely irrational.


It's hardly irrational. Who wouldn't want to give their dog a few more days if they could? I had to face a similarly difficult choice in December '08. My boy Gus was hit with lymphoma in the prime of his life (6 years old). Chemo might have bought us some time, but the cancer had made him completely blind overnight, and even though he was not suffering severely, we decided to put him down before that phase started.

He seemed to think that being blind was some kind of game we were playing. It was like we turned all the lights off so we could teach him some new tricks, like tapping each stair to show him where it was and praising him when he went up, or hiding tennis balls nearby so he could find them by smell. He could have lasted for a while like that, and we didn't mind compensating for his blindness.

Heck, if he had only gone blind, I think we could have had a lot of fun together figuring out how to live a normal life.

But, since the blindness was combined with a loss of appetite and energy, he was just sitting on the couch all day without moving. Also, things were about to get a whole lot worse (I won't go into it). We decided to forego chemo and put him down while he was still feeling mostly OK most of the time.

I decided not to take the risk of extreme suffering and instead to let him go preemptively. Did I second-guess that decision many times? Yes. Do I think I made the right decision? Absolutely. He probably would have had a few more relatively good days, but I thought it was more important to let him go without suffering. And I don't believe he was keeping count or that he if could understand what was going on he would hold a few days or even a few months against me. He measured his life by joyful moments, and those were too numerous to count.

It's very peaceful, and a good vet will let the dog go very calmly and with great dignity. It's an awful moment for the owner, but it can be a sleepy, pleasant one for the dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

jjo said:


> Tippykayak -- thank you for such a great response. My dog's name is Tippy  I feel like I could justify keeping her so that she can have a few good days here and there, which is completely irrational.
> 
> I was wondering about the Rimadyl causing the stomach issues as well but she has been on this now since January and didn't have issues until now. I have used Pepto Bismal before with her and that surprisingly helps. But her diet has been full of treats lately because she hasn't been interested in her food, so that has to contribute. I am so glad she ate her food last night.
> 
> I am going to start getting ready to get to the vet, I will keep everything everybody has said on here in mind as well as what our vet says. I really want to do the right thing. Thank you all again for your wonderful support, I was not expecting this response and I am so glad I joined this forum.


The Rimadyl could be causing issues even though she has been on it since Jan. This happened with Max. Goldencamper had good advice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jjo*

JJO

I googled Rimadyl for dogs and diarrhea and look:

http://petproducts.suite101.com/article.cfm/rimadyl_for_dogs

Apr 24, 2009 ... Rimadyl is an NSAID medication which is commonly used in dogs to control ... common side effects seen with Rimadyl are vomiting or diarrhea. ...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think it might be worth trying to switch tippy from rimadyl to Metacam and see if that helps.

My older GR has been on rimadyl since February for arthritis and mobility issues. I have scheduled another orthopedic trip for next Wednesday since it seems to not be helping him any more. Maybe we will switch. Of course, it could be that he has just gotten that much worse. I guess I'll find out.:crossfing

Poor tippy and poor you. it is just so hard to know when the time is. I hope and pray she improves and you get more quality time together.

I have had 2 dogs and 3 cats PTS sleep in recent years. The vet will give them a sedative first and they do generally go very peacefully. It is me that has the problem with it. tippykayak is right - they measure their life by joyful moments and I'm sure you gave Tippy many of those.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just wanted to add this, when spencer did not want to eat, i tryed to get him to eat, by cooking for him, at first he ate a little here and there, but when he went ouside two day's before , he had to leave us, and sat on the hill, looking at the water, and would look to his left, then his right, then forward, i knew he was taking in, that he knew he was going to be leaving us, then went and layed down, by jamies grave, i knew, i went outside, there was one of his balls, he loved to play ball, just lived for it, i picked it up , tossed it lightly, he got up slowly, then turned away from the ball, then i knew , it was time.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

This thread certainly brings back the memories, good and bad. My heart goes out to you and Tippy. I hope the vet has some good news. What ever the outcome you will do the right thing. Hugs.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes they let you know. Goldensrbest, your post reminded me of the afternoon that I helped Dolly crawl to our pond where she loved to swim. We sat together taking in the scene for a long time. A few days later, she refused to eat and I knew the time had come.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

You are all so kind and know exactly what to say and give good advice on top of it, thank you all so much 

I just got back from the vet with my dog and good news  First of all, she has been walking perfectly fine all day after the past few days of basically not having any legs to use and just being dead weight for me to try to maneuver. I knew one of the major side effects of rimadyl was diarrhea/vomiting and since it helps her pain so so much and enables her to walk on her own, we are going to stay on the rimadyl and try different ways to end the diarrhea/vomiting: an injection(I don't remember what exactly), medtronidazole, and a completely bland diet after a 24-hour fast. If her diarrhea/vomiting doesn't go away we will switch to Tramadol or another NSAID. 
She also had bloodwork done to check her kidney and liver function and everything was very very good, especially for a 13 year old.
I trust and love my vet, so staying on the Rimadyl a little bit longer is what we're going to do and see if changing other variables could end the diarrhea problem. 

I am amazed at how well she is getting around now, I just hope it lasts. I'm also going to order a dog-sling to replace the towel I've been using. I'm so sad reading about everyone else's losses, I've been there once before and I know how heartbreaking it is to lose your little companions. Thank you all SO so much for sharing your experiences.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great! I sure hope her new regiment works.:crossfing How wonderful that her blood test came back good.:

Any Tippy pictures you can post??????


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## Aqhachick22 (Jun 3, 2010)

I really hope that everything works out for you and you can get some more great time in with her 

A few years ago we put down our 18 year old dog, and a year after that we put down our other 18 year old. We probably let Toby, our terrier mix go on too long, he was having seizures regularly and messing himself all the time. He was barely eating and just seemed to have no quality of life left, he just lost that spark in his eye. We had him since a puppy and it was so hard to let him go. We had the vet come to our house to put him down. Sure it costs a bit of extra money but nothing beats the comfort of being in your own home and not rushed out, and just being comfortable with him. 

Clancy our lab/pyr mix was a harder decision he still enjoyed going outside and laying down on the grass and watching everything that was going on. We had only had him for a few years as his owners left him here when we bought our new house. At the closing they asked us if we would take him because he "wouldn't get in the car." At that time we had Toby and Clancy was such a sweet dog we just couldn't turn him away. He was never allowed in the house and he relied on the neighbors to feed him until we came along and let him inside and fed him regularly. We were just happy we were able to give him a comfortable last few years. We put him down though because he was the same as Toby, just all his dignity was gone, we were carrying him outside to go to the bathroom. 

Whatever happens I agree with everybody else. You will just know.
Below are my two boys, Toby on the left, Clancy on the right.


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you everyone  

Here are some pictures, I have so many I just quickly grabbed a few  She's with my 2 year old Sheltie, who I think thinks Tippy is her mom, with her.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Never give up when there are good days.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

My gosh, she is beautifull, and the sheltie to, glad she is feeling better, just love those white faces.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, what a pretty girl! (Your Sheltie is adorable, too.)
And that's great news! I'm so glad to hear that she's doing better today and I hope the changes help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jjo*

JJO

So glad to hear Tippy is doing better and her blood tests were good! She looks incredible!!
Your dogs are absolutely PRECIOUS & GORGEOUS. It's so sweet the way you hung the plates with their ages around their necks!!
Many of us on here have Seniors, so always share with us!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely and still has excellent muscle tone and a very happy face. looks as fit as a fiddle to me xx


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jjo said:


> You are all so kind and know exactly what to say and give good advice on top of it, thank you all so much
> 
> I just got back from the vet with my dog and good news  First of all, she has been walking perfectly fine all day after the past few days of basically not having any legs to use and just being dead weight for me to try to maneuver. I knew one of the major side effects of rimadyl was diarrhea/vomiting and since it helps her pain so so much and enables her to walk on her own, we are going to stay on the rimadyl and try different ways to end the diarrhea/vomiting: an injection(I don't remember what exactly), medtronidazole, and a completely bland diet after a 24-hour fast. If her diarrhea/vomiting doesn't go away we will switch to Tramadol or another NSAID.
> She also had bloodwork done to check her kidney and liver function and everything was very very good, especially for a 13 year old.
> ...


This is good news. Your vet probably gave her Cerenia--that stuff is fabulous. 
The Tramadol and the Rimadyl can be taken together if necessary. I feared your pup may have a cruciate tear but I'm sure your vet checked that out. 
We went through a few dog slings before we found one that worked well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ruffwear has this great harness which was originally developed to get SAR dogs in and out of helicopters. I learned about it here from Angelo's Mom.... a super senior who used it for mobility issues. Our springer had an episode of an exploding disc in his lower back and it was a godsend for him. Perhaps this could be of aid for Tippy. I think if you google ruffwear harness you could find a better price.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-...eTa3aSaxmTe34Pa38Ta38Nahj0?sc=2&category=1131


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Tippy is so beautiful. Glad you had a good report from your vet. The support harness will be very useful and the one recommended by Carol looks looks really good. I used a "seatbelt harness" with Dolly and it worked much better than using a towel.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Those pictures are priceless!! Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

My Buddy is 14 and Arthritic and the glucosamine really helps. I hope I will do the right thing for him when it is time.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jjo those photos made my week, thanks for sharing!! You have a truly gorgeous pack!! :wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tippy and your sheltie are both beautiful. I am so glad she is feeling better!! I hope if the Rimadyl continues to be a problem, your vet will switch to one of the other great meds (some were suggested on this thread)


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your dogs! They are bgoth just lovely.

I am so glad Tippy had a good checkup.:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

As I read all the posts, the thing that stands out is, there is no "right" time. I think we will always second guess our decision no matter when it's made.

We helped our Maggie to the Bridge last July. She couldn't get up, couldn't eat, I did get her to drink some water from a shallow bowl I brought to her. She went without urinating for 4 days so I knew her organs were shutting down. She started panting so I knew she was in pain. It was time. She was almost 14 y.o. 

My husband was out of town on business and I wanted him to be here. This all started on a Thurs. and she went to Rainbow Bridge on Mon.

Don't worry your vet office will think you're crazy for canceling and then making another appointment. My husband's aunt did the same, several times, and the vet told her it happens all the time.

{{hugs}}


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I hope the link to this thread is not inappropriate and is ok to post (if not, moderators please remove). When I was researching treatment of arthritis for our rotweiller (he's ~10, 11, or 12 and has alot of arthritis in three of his legs and was having some issues), I came across this thread in a rotweiller forum and found it really helpful in sorting out my emotions regarding when to say goodbye. I just recently had to make this decision twice in one week and it was really hard but I know in my heart that I did the right thing for both of my loved ones. 

I loved the pictures of your dogs and hope you and Tippy have a lot more good days in your future. It's never easy, whether you have your dog for 7 months (Beau, my golden) or 16 years (Sam, my sheltie), but we are there voice, their advocates, and they deserve for us to always do right by them.

http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/vets-corner/51532-ethical-issue-cancer-treatment-decisions.html


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

Aww such sweet compliments, I also think my dogs are beautiful : They really are the greatest dogs. 

Today she is continuing to be much better. And best of all, no accidents in the house -- she went all night without even wanting to go outside!!!!!  So the meds/injection/bland diet definitely has helped, thank goodness. I just hope that it lasts now. 

She's mostly resting, napping, and getting pets. She is able to get up on her own thanks to the Rimadyl. I just hope the diarrhea stays away so we can stay on it. 

Thank you for the ruffwear recommendation! I actually bought a kind of cheaper sling first to try out and then I'll move up to that if it doesn't work, the ruffwear harness looks really nice. 

Again, thank you all for sharing your stories my heart goes out to everyone who has been or is facing the decision of putting your dog down, it is so hard.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> I hope the link to this thread is not inappropriate and is ok to post (if not, moderators please remove). When I was researching treatment of arthritis for our rotweiller (he's ~10, 11, or 12 and has alot of arthritis in three of his legs and was having some issues), I came across this thread in a rotweiller forum and found it really helpful in sorting out my emotions regarding when to say goodbye. I just recently had to make this decision twice in one week and it was really hard but I know in my heart that I did the right thing for both of my loved ones.
> 
> I loved the pictures of your dogs and hope you and Tippy have a lot more good days in your future. It's never easy, whether you have your dog for 7 months (Beau, my golden) or 16 years (Sam, my sheltie), but we are there voice, their advocates, and they deserve for us to always do right by them.
> 
> http://www.rottweiler.net/forums/vets-corner/51532-ethical-issue-cancer-treatment-decisions.html


The rottweiler thread is interesting and covers questions I had. Thanks for posting it...it's good food for thought.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! These Rotty owners certainly talk a lot of sense. What is interesting to see is that it isnt just Goldies that are hit with this dreadful illness.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I did not realize until that thread that rotties were at such a high risk for cancer until I found that thread--guess I thought it was just our goldens. I think the one post that summed up alot of what many of the posters were saying was when one of them was talking about deciding not to do any further aggressive treatment for her beloved rottie and instead to enjoy the time she had left with her: 

_It was never the money - I would have found it. It was her - always and only about her. I learned something from her while watching her run her butt of on the beach - she didn't know she was sick or dying - it was me suffering. They live in the moment. We can only do what we best know how to do for them and it is a very personal choice and no one should be criticized for their choice._


----------



## jjo (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sad to say that Tippy took a turn for the worse. 

She did have a good day after the vet, but her bad episodes continually got worse. She has sat in her own urine far too many times the past month. It has been such a struggle to get her up, let alone moving and then out the door to go potty. Her back legs just didn't work at all anymore. 
Then tonight, I heard a loud crash. It was her-- I ran to see what was wrong. What I saw was disturbing. Her eyes were very glossed over, she was foaming at the mouth, making noises I have never heard her make, and shaking. I am very sure it was a seizure (no history of seizures). I couldn't wake her up/snap her out of it she seemed completely unconscious. She had urinated and was covered in it again, and her legs were completely bad. This was 1 in the morning. 

I decided it was time. She just shouldn't suffer like this anymore, her quality of life was so very low, and I wanted her to go peacefully. We went to an emergency animal hospital tonight at 3 in the morning. I saw the look in her eyes that it was time to go. She was very calm and gentle (just as she has been her whole life) and just wanted to be pet. I pet her like crazy tonight. I said my goodbyes, cried, told her what an absolute perfect dog she is and how she has changed my life. We called the doctor in and it took about 15 seconds. It was heartbreaking. 

It is now 5 in the morning and I am in disbelief. I just cannot believe she is actually gone. The most gentle, loveable, amazing dog you could ever ask for.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I as well as so many others here know the recent loss of one of our loved ones. I pray that her memories will comfort you in the days ahead. Rest in please, sweet Tippy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Tippy took such a turn - run freely at the Bridge sweet Tippy


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

I too am sorry for your loss. Hopefully you can find some comfort knowing you released her from her suffering. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing but she is now running happily at the bridge with no pain or worries.

Huggs and Prayers are being sent to you.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your Tippy looks so much like my sweet Tess who just turned 10. God speed, Tippy.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is so heartbreaking when it is time. She sounds like she was a wonderful dog and you gave her a terrific life. RIP Tippy and sending prayers for you as you grieve her loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Tippy, but you did the RIGHT and BEST thing for Tippy. TIPPY IS free now to run at the Rainbow Bridge AND you will see her, again.

God Bless You-so MANY OF us here have had to make this decision.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

jjo said:


> She was very calm and gentle (just as she has been her whole life) and just wanted to be pet. I pet her like absolute crazy tonight. I said my goodbyes, cried my eyes out, told her what an absolute perfect dog she is and how she has changed my life. We called the doctor in and it took about 15 seconds. It was unbelievably heartbreaking.
> 
> It is now 5 in the morning and I am in disbelief and shock. I just cannot believe she is actually gone. The most gentle, loveable, amazing dog I could ever ask for.


I am so sorry about Tippy. I was hoping and praying you would get more time together. I am glad it was peaceful for her.

I hope that with time you can remember the wonderful times you had together with love and joy and less sadness. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I will be facing this decision over the coming months with our eskie Gromit who just turned 13 and has congestive heart failure. I am so dreading the day . My heart really does go out to you. Take care


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

May Tippy rest in peace.

We are all here for you, Tippy's Mom and Gromit's Mom.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

You have my sincerest condolences. 

Tippy sounds very much like my Jake - it's so hard in the end and he, like your Tippy had a stroke or something the night before. I thought he would go on his own but we had to let him go instead. She let you know it was time and it sounds like her body was shutting down. It was time. 

~Hugs~ to you - it's going to be tough for a while. Hang in there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Tippy got worse and you had to let her go. But she is now at peace even though yours has just begun. Please try to remember the good times instead of the last couple of days, she would not want you to be so sad. We all understand the pain you are in as we have been in your situation. It hurts so bad because they love us so uncondionally. 

Run Free Sweet Tippy!!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

It's so hard isn't it?? Bless you for finding the courage to do the right thing for your beloved Tippy.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldielocks (Nov 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Big Giant hugs to you. We are here for you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am so sorry about Tippy's passing.  I hope you don't beat yourself up about the (if I had done this or that differently) thing. I wondered about it when mine passed, I think we all do. Don't let it eat you up inside.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.
Take comfort in knowing that Tippy is not suffering and what you did was out of love. 
We all share in your grief and know that you are in our thoughts at this time.
Rest in Peace sweet Tippy.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss of dear, sweet Tippy. When we love someone, to do the best for them is sometimes the hardest for us....May you find comfort in all your lovely memories of Tippy. She will always be with you...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Tippy. Godspeed dear girl.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Tippy passed away. She let you know it was time to let her go. I'm glad you had some good days together this week. Rest in peace sweet Tippy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sorry, she was so pretty, take care of yourself, it is such a hard thing to do.


----------



## Aqhachick22 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss. You did the right thing, it sounds like she had a seizure, my dog Toby was having them for a long time and it took us way too long to make the decision. Like everybody else has said, no regrets you did the right thing.
RIP Tippy


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

jjo said:


> I am so sad to say that Tippy took a turn for the worse.
> 
> She did have a good day after the vet, but her bad episodes continually got worse. She has sat in her own urine far too many times the past month. It has been such a struggle to get her up, let alone moving and then out the door to go potty. Her back legs just didn't work at all anymore.
> Then tonight, I heard a loud crash. It was her-- I ran to see what was wrong. What I saw was disturbing. Her eyes were very glossed over, she was foaming at the mouth, making noises I have never heard her make, and shaking. I am very sure it was a seizure (no history of seizures). I couldn't wake her up/snap her out of it she seemed completely unconscious. She had urinated and was covered in it again, and her legs were completely bad. This was 1 in the morning.
> ...


 
I am so very very sorry for your loss. I was with my Danielle when we put her down and it was heartbreaking. Katie passed in our arms without having to be put down and it was just as painful.

This won't lessen the grief you feel or help the pain but do comfort yourself knowing that you were not only the best owner she could have had throughout her life but in the end you also loved her enough to summon the strength to do the one thing you could do for her to end her suffering despite the pain you felt. 

She is happy and pain free now and running free at the bridge.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of Tippy.....

RIP sweet girl.......


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tippy*

Rest in peace, Dear Tippy!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tippy. Sending you lots of hugs and strength to get through the next little while... it will be tough. 

I'm sure she's already made friends with many of our golden friends at the bridge.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your pain. Like so many others have said before me, we have all gone through the pain. I "do" know what you are going through and I still feel the pain every day. Right now I am crying because I miss my Caesar and I know you miss your Tippy.

Please remember her with love and remember that you will be with her again. Imagine how good it is going to feel when you can wrap your arms around her and hug her. She will have no pain and will be so happy.

Take care I am praying for you. Run free and play hard Tippy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Tippy. It's hard but take comfort that Tippy is not suffering anymore.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, RIP Tippy.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm crying with you. Take care, Jill


----------



## joz (Mar 15, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. We (my goldens and I) will keep you in our thoughts and prayers....

Jo, Diablo and Sarah


----------



## joz (Mar 15, 2009)

JJo-
I do not know if this will make you feel better but I wanted to thank you for this thread. I searched it out because I am facing the same decision that you made. My 13 year old Diablo, is not doing well. It is breaking my heart. I look for the sign and I just do not see it. 

One thing that keeps running through my head is the fact there are many things he does not do anymore that he used to love.

My heart goes out to you, thank you for sharing your struggle and letting me know that I am not alone in mine.

Jo


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Hugs and thoughts go to you all. Tippy understood your pain and as you said was calm throughout. Thank you for sharing this with us, you recognised Tippys needs and did what was right for her. God Bless Tippy


----------



## MICHBOB1 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Buddy-the best boy in the world*

I just want to thank all of you for your heart felt stories about your loving Golden family members. I first found this forum about 4 months ago and cried reading each & every one of your stories. Your stories really helped me. At the time my boy Buddy was 13 and having issues getting up.. I did give him Glucosamine daily and it really seemed to help. We celebrated his 14th birthday 9/24/15, which really was a milestone for him since most large dogs and Goldens unfortunately do not live that long .On 11/6/15 we had to put our Beloved , loving Buddyboy to sleep.. one of the hardest days of my life. A very large tumor on his back right thigh, that had grown over the last year of his life, had erupted. We new that surgery at his age was not an option and that infection would surely set in, so we knew that we had to call the doctor in, in the next day or two.The vet came to our home that Friday so that he could be comfortable and we all held him and said goodbye.. We miss him everyday..he was a part of our family that can never be replaced. He certainly left pawprints on our hearts.... Until we meet again at The Rainbow Bridge!
Rest in Peace Buddy... We Love you & miss you xoxo


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Michbob, there is a section here for tributes to dogs who have passed on. Perhaps you'd like to put something in there for everyone to read (I don't know how - or even if - you can transfer a post from one thread to another, or who to ask.) 
But I would like to say I'm sorry for your loss of Buddy. He sounds like such a wonderful member of your family. RIP.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of Buddy. 14 years is a good age and a life to be celebrated. You were lucky to have him and he was lucky to have you and a family to hold him at the end. You could do no more. When you are ready please share some photos of your boy.


----------

